
Show HN: Simplify your Stripe integration with Paysly - si1entstill
https://paysly.io
======
si1entstill
Happy Friday HN! The last couple of months, I have been working on Paysly
([https://paysly.io](https://paysly.io)) to make it easier to accept payments
online.

At its core, Paysly allows developers to create payment flows using Stripe
Elements - all from the fronted. During development, I though it would also be
cool if it supported the creation of dynamic Stripe Checkout flows from the
frontend as well, and also provided a way to verify both kinds of payments
using JWTs.

I think the tutorials are the easiest way to understand how Paysly works, and
I have created examples for one-time and recurring payments using both
Checkout or Elements in the docs
([https://docs.paysly.io](https://docs.paysly.io)).

By signing up and linking a Stripe account, Paysly will generate both a live
key (for regular payments), and a test key you can use to set up and test
integrations.

I think that Paysly makes the (awesome) Stripe developer tool set even more
simple to use, but I have been struggling to figure out how to find interested
users. Any and all feedback on the dashboard, docs, landing page, or npm
module would be immensely appreciated!

------
Staxitix
I assume this handles Stripe's SCA? I've been running into that issue a lot
lately, even with non-European based clients.

~~~
si1entstill
If you are using the checkout flows, they will use SCA. I am currently working
on a solution to swap to the payment-intent (SCA compliant) driven flow for
elements, but I found that I wasn't getting the events back which I needed
from the Stripe API immediately following the payment creation, so I couldn't
create a JWT with the payment's status. I have opened a ticket with support -
its on the radar!

